# 2006 1.8S Fuel Efficency



## lwcrow (Jul 23, 2006)

I just took delivery on a new Sentra 1.8s special edition. I am interested in fuel econemy. I chose the 06 model because it has beeen built for 6 years and most of the bugs should be corrected by now. I am leary of a new model first year preduction. I am wondering what I can expect for mpg around town and on the highway. Also does anyone have any suggestions for breaking it in? Thanks


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Congrats on your sentra purchase, i bought mine back in dec. 05 for the same reasons you did. EPA #'s are 28 city 34 highway with the auto trans. i haven't driven mine till empy normally i fill up at the 1/2 way mark. I've been averaging about 175 miles with a 1/2 tank mostly city driving. As for break-in just drive easy and try not to go past 4k rpms for the first 2k miles or so. I did my 1st oil change at 1,800 miles i now have 4,200 miles. My next oil change is due at 5,000 miles. The 1.8L seems like a good reliable motor just break her in easy like i mentioned. Good luck...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I didnt "baby" mine, I just drove it like I would any other car! I didnt redline it, but I didnt drive it like it was Sunday either. I know everyone has their own ideas etc, but that was me...


----------



## jsentraz (Aug 4, 2006)

I got my 06 sentra 1.8s in March and the dealer told me to drive it with hard acceleration to break-in, so I did. It gets about 340 miles on the tank and I still have about a gallon and half left in the tank, of course i am about 70hwy/30city, 13 gallon tank i filled up to 11.3 gallon at 340 some miles. I now have 7000 miles on it, still good as new.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

jsentraz said:


> I got my 06 sentra 1.8s in March and the dealer told me to drive it with hard acceleration to break-in, so I did.


I was always under the impression that hard acceleration was bad for a new motor. Never heard that before. But hey, if the dealer says do it, they probably know what they're talking about, I guess.

I used moderation when I was breaking in my 04. Didn't drive it like I stole it, and certainly didn't drive it like it was Sunday. I pretty much just got where I needed getting to, and did so just as everyone else does. Didn't do any long distance driving til I had about 5k on the odometer. 43k later, still going strong.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

2006 1.8s Special Edition 2400 miles

Ours has been getting terrible gas mileage and it keeps getting worse. The first few tanks it was getting 25 mpg, which I thought was acceptable for a new engine breaking in, but its been steadily declining since then. It got 19 mpg last tank.  I'm not using the computer estimates, I'm figuring it out by hand--although the computer has been pretty accurate. Its all city mileage and I know the engine still has some breaking in to do but this is rediculous. We don't drive it hard either, we both have been intentionally driving it easier trying to improve gas mileage. My Jeep with a 4.0l and a lot of performance mods is getting similar gas mileage.  

We're taking it on a road trip this weekend, if its not drastically better on the hwy, its going into Nissan for service first thing monday morning. 

Btw, the dealer also said not to worry about the break in period, but they didn't seem to know what they were talking about so I took it easy on it at first like I always do. The owners manual also said to not let it go over 4K RPM or do any sustained hwy driving for the first 1200 miles. I also had first oil change done at 1000 miles. It probably not necessary anymore, but I've always done that on a new motor and it was free.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Dam 19 mpgs are pretty bad even for city driving, i would take it to the dealer. Something must be wrong, maybe a bad sensor who knows. Either way you really should have the dealer check it out, those mpg #'s are too low for a sentra imo...


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

sentrapower93 said:


> Dam 19 mpgs are pretty bad even for city driving, i would take it to the dealer. Something must be wrong, maybe a bad sensor who knows. Either way you really should have the dealer check it out, those mpg #'s are too low for a sentra imo...


I plan on having the dealer check it out. Unfortunately, we're driving it to Mass. on Friday and we'll be there for a week. Hopefully it will do considerably better on the trip or its hitting a Nissan dealership up there.

Her exhaust sounds terrible too, like something has vibrated loose or something, I'm wondering if thats part of the problem or a coincidence. Could just be a heat shield or something, who knows.


----------



## Hed (Aug 9, 2006)

Atl Nissan said:


> I plan on having the dealer check it out. Unfortunately, we're driving it to Mass. on Friday and we'll be there for a week. Hopefully it will do considerably better on the trip or its hitting a Nissan dealership up there.
> 
> Her exhaust sounds terrible too, like something has vibrated loose or something, I'm wondering if thats part of the problem or a coincidence. Could just be a heat shield or something, who knows.



If something like an O2 sensor came loose, you will be getting a bad a/f ratio and a bad exhaust noise, which would explain the horrible gas mileage. Even something like a leak in front of an O2 sensor would foul it up.


My 2005 1.8 is getting like 33ish on teh highway, which is OK considering I normally go about 75mph or so.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

Hed said:


> If something like an O2 sensor came loose, you will be getting a bad a/f ratio and a bad exhaust noise, which would explain the horrible gas mileage. Even something like a leak in front of an O2 sensor would foul it up.
> 
> 
> My 2005 1.8 is getting like 33ish on teh highway, which is OK considering I normally go about 75mph or so.


We got 30-33 mpg on the roadtrip. I'm much happier now, I can't expect it to be much better than that since I was traveling 80-90 most of the way and even hit some pretty bad traffic a few times. Who knows, maybe it will ever get slightly better once the engine breaks in more. If not, I'm still pretty happy with what its getting now.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Atl Nissan said:


> We got 30-33 mpg on the roadtrip. I'm much happier now, I can't expect it to be much better than that since I was traveling 80-90 most of the way and even hit some pretty bad traffic a few times. Who knows, maybe it will ever get slightly better once the engine breaks in more. If not, I'm still pretty happy with what its getting now.


That's more like it good for you, your mpgs should stay like that or even a wee bit better. Just give the ol 1.8 a chance to break in, i'm at 5k miles now just got an oil change a few days ago. I get a steady 34-35 mpg doing 70mph on the freeway.


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice, I wish I could say the same but I have an SE-R, lol. 

According to car and driver magazine, most of the bugs were fixed in by 04  (but damn the front bumper looked better stock in 00-03)


----------



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

I have an 06 1.8 base model and i deliver pizza for dominos and i usually fill up around 300 miles each tank and when i fill it up i only put about 10.5 gallons and its full. most of my driving is around the back roads and its mainly stop and go stop and go, so i would say its pretty good gas mileage


----------

